# What Can You Do?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nice to know Steve. every little bit helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

Thanks so much for telling us this.

I HAVE donated towels and sheets to my local Humane Society before and they were VERY HAPPY!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the list!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I've started a box for Dirks Fund and when I go to store, I'll buy an item and when full, donate it. Great list.


----------

